# Are sunflower greens good for tortoises



## eajspider (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi 
I was wondering if baby sprouted sunflower greens would be good for Bubble and Squeak. I am growing them for myself as i am eating lots of raw food and they are really good for me , which got me thinking they must be good for tortoises . I am only planning to grow them to the 2 leaf stage. 

We have been growing the mixed weed seed mix but one lot was ruined by Omar brother who picked all of them mud and all and tried to feed the tortoises all was ruined as they were just sprouting . We started again and got them to start showing shoots and then omar watered them , well really he drowned them in water . So we are on batch 3 and have 2 more growing out in the garden.hopefully these will survive the boys 
Emma


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2011)

I researched this a bit and the general consensus was that they were okay. I fed some leaves from mature plants to my sulcatas and had no issues.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 19, 2011)

My Aldabras and Leopards seem to preferentially consume the cotyledons.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Emma:

Are Omar and his brother your children? I like that they're taking an interest in feeding the tortoises. 

Any veggie or greens that YOU can eat, can also be fed to your tortoises. Just remember to give them a variety, and don't get in a rut feeding the same thing over and over.


----------



## eajspider (Dec 20, 2011)

Are Omar and his brother your children? I like that they're taking an interest in feeding the tortoises.  

They are not my kids I am their nanny of 6 years . Omar is very serious about the care of his tortoises even though he is only 5. I made him wait a long time before getting them and he got everything ready and got me to do a lot of reading to him. He always remembers to turn their light on in the morning as soon as he wakes and he feeds them every morning with my help of selecting greens, he baths them regularly and is so particular about the amount of water he puts in their bath and the temperature he is so sweet , I just wish some of the responsibility Omar has would rub off to his older 10 year old brother who can go 3 to 4 days with out feed his dog (obviously i feed her everyday but don't tell him as its meant to be his responsibility) 

I do try to feed a mixed diet but can't always find a great variety but we are growing so we will get there . 

Emma 

Any veggie or greens that YOU can eat, can also be fed to your tortoises. Just remember to give them a variety, and don't get in a rut feeding the same thing over and over.
[/quote]


----------

